# 600VA UPS(Proview 600) problem



## mastercool8695 (Jun 17, 2011)

i have a 600VA UPS(Proview 600) ups (whatever you call it). 
it makes huge noise when it starts...

is there anyway how to stop that????

and at the time of powercuts, it keeps shouting  every second..(yes every second)

what to do?

is there any way to fck the speaker off??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 18, 2011)

Just take it to any electronics repair shop & remove the Buzzer/Speaker normally it is soldered in the pcb


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2011)

charging it for how much time is adviced???
so that a good backup time is insured??


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Just take it to any electronics repair shop & remove the Buzzer/Speaker normally it is soldered in the pcb



Don't you think that will defeat the very purpose of having UPS


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2011)

Removing the buzzer is not advisable-you should ask a knowledgeable technician to inspect your ups and carry out the necessary repairs to fix this issue.Repairing it won't be too difficult i think-it'll be better still if you can contact proview's service centre for getting it repaired.

Keeping the UPS running for atleast 3-4 hours will ensure that the batteries have recharged fully-depending on your PC's power consumption,the backup time may well range anywhere between 5 mins-15 mins or more.


----------

